# Movies or TV programs with Kenpo fighting



## lookey13 (Nov 11, 2009)

Hi guys ,iam new to Kenpo and was wondering if you know any Movies or Tv programs that show Kenpo in action.


----------



## Brian Jones (Nov 11, 2009)

You can look up any of the movies Jeff Speakman has done, they are all pretty available.  On or two of the Pink Panther movies from the 70's featured Ed parker as did his "Classic" Kill The Golden Goodse.  I can't think of any more current shows that featurre kenpo, but there is a scattering of old shows from the '60's where Mr. Parker was a guest


----------



## lookey13 (Nov 11, 2009)

Thanks Brian ill look out for the old Pink Panther movies i had no idea Ed Parker was in them, also after your advice i scanned the internet for The Golden Goodse and found this clip http://www.imdb.com/video/wab/vi123339545/ ,the wheelchair clip is a must see, hope  i can get my hands on the dvd.


----------



## KenpoDave (Nov 11, 2009)

lookey13 said:


> Thanks Brian ill look out for the old Pink Panther movies i had no idea Ed Parker was in them, also after your advice i scanned the internet for The Golden Goodse and found this clip http://www.imdb.com/video/wab/vi123339545/ ,the wheelchair clip is a must see, hope i can get my hands on the dvd.


 
Ed Parker was in a movie called "Seven."  Not the Brad Pitt/Morgan Freeman movie.

I had heard that Matt Damon trained in kenpo under Dan Inosanto for the fight choreography in the Bourne Series.

Al Hooper wrote a series of books where the protagonist was a kenpo expert.


----------



## lookey13 (Nov 11, 2009)

KenpoDave said:


> Ed Parker was in a movie called "Seven."  Not the Brad Pitt/Morgan Freeman movie.
> 
> I had heard that Matt Damon trained in kenpo under Dan Inosanto for the fight choreography in the Bourne Series.
> 
> Al Hooper wrote a series of books where the protagonist was a kenpo expert.



Great news KenpoDave thanks for that, my TV viewing is taken over for the next week or so  can we can call it training?? lol, Have you read any of the Al Hooper books?


----------



## Blindside (Nov 11, 2009)

KenpoDave said:


> I had heard that Matt Damon trained in kenpo under Dan Inosanto for the fight choreography in the Bourne Series.


 
It was primarily kali choreographed by Jeff Imada.


----------



## KenpoDave (Nov 12, 2009)

lookey13 said:


> Great news KenpoDave thanks for that, my TV viewing is taken over for the next week or so  can we can call it training?? lol, Have you read any of the Al Hooper books?


 
I have.  They are hard to get, now.  Out of print.


----------

